# Descent into madness - generals 40K Chaos log



## general (Feb 1, 2008)

As my Tau are done (at least for the moment, see the log in my sig), I'm going back to my choas. My current chaos army is a Worldeater/khornate army. Squads of eight, no psykers, no havoks (although I do have ohne obliterator, because in competitive games their so useful). I started the army when I first returned to the hobby in 2007/2008. Its currently up to around 4,500 points. Currently, it has all the units I need for normal gaming, but I still intend to add a few more units which I've got conversions in mind for, which will take it to around 7,000 points.

I'm currently working on a jump pack lord with lightning claws to lead my raptors in my next apoc game. Here he is with the red basecoat:



















Finally, a few pics of my zufor from forge world. This is one of my better painted models, mainly because I liked it so much, I was willing to spend more time on it. The cloack looks a lot better in person, as it were. For some reason the shading issn't coming out in the pics, also for some reason my camera has made some of the pics a bit yellow. The book behind is meant to be white.














































I'll hopefully get pics of the rest up when I get them all out for repair/repaint before apocalypse.

Thanks for looking
General


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Good use of the Necromunda wings.
I planned on using them on a Slaanesh lord so it will be interesting to see how they sit on your Khornite chap.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

I love the zufor model. It has to be one of the best sculpts ever. Sling some devlan mud wash on the reds and golds on the zufor model.


----------



## general (Feb 1, 2008)

Justy a quick update. Hopefully a bigger one tomorrow, as I need to get out all my stuff and repair any broken minis in time for apocalypse (yay!).

Anyway, heres the jump pack lord.



















This is still a WIP. To finish I need to:

1. Touch ups (mainlt near the belt buckle).
2. Tidy up the skulls.
3. Devlan mud and baal red washes
4. Coat of purity seal

For some reason the zufor pics seem to have washed out a lot of the shading on the armor plates. The had devlan mud wash in the recesses, but it doesn't show up on the pics.

Until next time!


----------



## general (Feb 1, 2008)

Big update!. I dug out all my infantry today to fix it all for my apoc game, so without further ado, heres the pics!

Bezerkers squads 1-3









Bezerkers squad 4-6









Champions. I try to make sure they are easily distinguished from the others. All have some level of conversion, two have bare heads, and one is based off a fantasy champion.




































Lord on foot:










Terminator squad



















terminator champio










Bike squad



















Champion




























Raptors










Champion










For some reason the varnish on the terminators has made them look a bit odd, but it can't be helped. Vehicles hopefully today or tomorrow!


----------



## general (Feb 1, 2008)

Update.
I've started a project I've wanted to do for a while, a remote control land raider. Using bobpandas excellent RC raider for inspiration, I've begun work on my own (using the same sherman donor).



















The side armor (not pictured) is removable to allow acess to the tracks. The side sponsons will move using the turret turning mechanism, although the positioning of the motor has meant that the heavy bolter mount will be stightly redesigned. The underneath is a removable plate, so allow acess to the electrics, but stop damage to the circuit board when in use. This will eventually be for a TSons army I want to start to use in the 2011 student nationals in shefield.

Cheers
General


----------



## LiamDawson27 (Apr 25, 2010)

RC land raider is awesome. makes tank shock more realistic:grin:


----------



## general (Feb 1, 2008)

Update time! Been a while.

Firstly, I'm taking a break from the RC raider ATM, as the panel gaps were annoying me.

I felt it was a waste to chuck the top half of the sherman, so with the help of some plasticard I give you the chaos dominion assault vehicle. LR assault hatch, as I intend to use t.sons doors on the other one. Uses modified LR stats in apoc.





































I also had spare tracks and a floor panel. So with the help of some lego for the superstructure, LR leftovers, some broadside SMS and a random dragon head I made this. Once again, for apocalypse use, as a chaos artillery piece (no name yet) using basilisk stats.




























I also put together some chosen for my khone army. The halberds are magnetised so they can be easily packed in a case. Two meltas and some paint and the squads finished!




























I also picked up some bloodletters on the cheap at a wargames fair, and nicked an old school thirster from my brother, who was goung to throw it away.










In addition, I managed to scrounge some cheap valerie wings which I'm going to use as the basis for some chaos fighters. I've removed the jet things on the end of the wings, as well as the feet attachment points to make them look sleeker. The second round of filler has been applied, and should hopefully be sanded within the next few days, then I've got the scratch build a fuesalage from plasticard. Pics when I've got somewhere with it!

Thanks for looking,
Cheers
Generl


----------



## general (Feb 1, 2008)

*A VERY long overdue update!*

Hello again heretics. It's been a while. Life has been a bit crazy for the last two/three years, so not a lot of 40K time, but I have finally managed to get some time.

Current project is a blood slaughterer. I love this model, and its been sitting in a box for about 18 months, waiting to be put together. Probably used as a maulerfiend in 'normal' games.

Currently done basecoats. Next steps are final assembly and washes. I've also experimented with a marbling technique. Its come out best on the shoulder guards, but I'm pretty happy with the overall effect. May tweak the ones on the main body at a later date though.

All the bits:



Main body:





Shoulder guards:



I think the marbling was better here.

Headpiece:




Blade arms:



Rear legs:



Again, the marble effect seems to have come out better on these.

Haven't got the front legs, as they look similar to the rear, but without the marbling (not enough armour).

Given how easy it would be to break the claws, I want to sort out a base. Can anyone tell ne what size base the maulerfind uses, as I think this would be about right.

In terms of other stuff I mentioned last time I posted.

RC landraider: Panel gaps were a nightmare. Now circuit board has stopped working. Think this needs a 
rethink, but not sure how. Sadly, raider model I used is a bit knackered!

Flyers: Made and painted. may add chaos symbols at a later date. Hopefully pics to follow.

Basilisk/random converted tanks: Need painted, but have started.

Bloodthirster: Awaiting finishing touches.

Chosen: Need to get hold of more bits.

Cheers and thanks for looking.

General


----------



## general (Feb 1, 2008)

*Bits and pieces*

Just done the first washes on the blood slaughterer then remembered the washes take a while to dry, so thought photos!

Firstly the blood thirster. Essentially basecoats, then washed and highlighting.






Scratch built flyers. Inspired a bit (in my head at least!), by stargate F303 fighters. Wings, icons, muzzles from kits. Guns, fuselage, bombs, engine are scratch built. Heavy drybrush of grey, with a lot of washes of black.

Two together;



Topview of one:



Plastic structure. Plating made of thin plasticard. Rivets are drilled.

Underside;



Hole in the underside for the stand.

Wing wepons:



Bombs are pen, with a chaos gun muzzle and plasticard fins. Autocannons are plasticar tube. Muzzles are card. Ammo hoppers are made of plasticard and plasticard rod used to detail bullets/ammo chains.

Front view:



Lascannons are pens, with chaos muzzles and sprue to make the support underneath.

Side view:



Rear view



Engine is a thin slice of pen for the base ring, with plasticard rod for detail/jets.

In flight





Bases are wood, with large 'crates' (wood blocks detailed with plasticard.) to help anchor the stand.

Bezerker 'barry' in front for a sense of scale.

WIP demon Prince of Tzneetch









Robes took a bit of filling and sanding to get rid of fingerprints. I'm hoping it will be smooth once undercoated. The wings are from an old hippogriff. Heavily pinned to get him upright. The tail is from an old dark elf dragon. Modified base to keep him balanced.

Thanks for looking.
Cheers
General


----------



## general (Feb 1, 2008)

Apologies for the triple post. Washes are done on the blood slaughterer. need to tidy up a few areas, byut generally happy.









Definition on the silver is better in person. Camera seems to have washed some of it out.

I've edge highlighted the bronze with a bit of chainmail, but this was before washing. Do people think it needs another highlight or would this be too bright against the bronze?

Cabling - currently all the same colour. i'm fairly happy with this, but am debating picking out a few cables in another colour. Would this look right? Any suggestions on colours, or leave as is?

bones will get a highlight in beached bone and maybe some other washes, as they look a bit dull atm.

The 'facemask' was washed black, unlike the rest of the brass which had devlan mud. Happy with it, but thinking a further devlan mud wash and highlights might look better

Finally eyes/lenses 8whatver you wanna call them). Not sure about colour. Possibly blood red, but not sure. Possibly blue (hopefully do a glowing effect if I can make it work. Any thoughts?

Thanks for looking. Suggestions welcome.
Cheers
General


----------



## general (Feb 1, 2008)

*Blood Slaughterer complete!*

School has started again, but I've managed to find the time to finish off the blood slaughterer. Really pleased with how this has come out. May tweak an bit, but probably not. The metals look very bright in the pictures, but look a lot better in real life.

Needs a coat of purity seal and I'm working on the base.

Here's the pics.













Next on the painting table are the chosen. Finished basing and battle damage on shields today. Hopefully undercoat in the next couple of days.

Thanks for looking

General


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Really nice work on the armor panels, the red looks nice and deep and the bronze gold stands out well against it. In regards to your previous question about the cables, I'd say go for painting a couple of them in different colors even if it's just black (or hazard lines could also look good), it's a pain in the ass but it can sometimes really make a difference.

How is work going on the DP?


----------



## general (Feb 1, 2008)

Firstly, thanks for the feedback Jacobite, much appreciated. I'm glad you like the red, as it took a few layers!. I like the ide of a few with hazard stripes and in black.

The DP is ready for undercoat, but I'm still trying to decide on a paint scheme. Inspired by wraiths TSons, but don't have an airbrush (for smooth silver). Looking into army painter colours (they do pots and sprays that match), as for vehicles the silver will need to be VERY flat, and I want them all to match up ok. 

Chosen undercoated today, hopefully on the painting table soonish.


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

The bronze and gold look truly great! 

The problem is that, in my opinion, the great job on those two make the iron part stand out as very unfinished. The red and gold have a worn and weathered look, where the iron hardly has anything.

My suggestion would be some heavy shading and some brisk drybrushing here and there with a light metal. Make it shine a bit, but make it look like the metal is covered in oils, dirt and other nasties.


----------



## general (Feb 1, 2008)

Nordicus thanks for the feedback.

I agree with what you say about the 'unfinished' look. I may go over these with some washes and stuff, but they look a lot more 'finished' in the flesh. he may get some more washes and stuff when I get the paint out for the chosen, to make it 'pop' a bit more.


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

general said:


> Nordicus thanks for the feedback.
> 
> I agree with what you say about the 'unfinished' look. I may go over these with some washes and stuff, but they look a lot more 'finished' in the flesh. he may get some more washes and stuff when I get the paint out for the chosen, to make it 'pop' a bit more.


Do let us see the result - So far it's a good piece of work, so keep it up!


----------



## general (Feb 1, 2008)

Chosen update.

Basic red is done. Metal basecoats are also done. Will need washes and highlights to make it look right. Red needs tidying up. Then black on belt buckets, eyes, and a few other areas. Also need another layer of gold in some areas before washes/shading.

The whole squad:



Champion (CCW as lightning claw):



2 with 'lightning claws':



First 3 general close combat weapons (need to tidy up right hand one).



Second 2 general close combat weapons



Quite pleased with the weapons, although I may tweak the reds a bit, as I don't think they look as good as the blue.
2 don't have guns, as they are interchangeable (for bolt pistols, plasma pistol or melta).

Test ran my 'thousand sons' planed list the other day, and worked pretty well. Hopefully get going on this soonish, so progress on the DP hopefully.

Thanks for looking.


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

The flyers! You should make a tutorial on how to make those things! Very good modeling stuff, man!


----------



## general (Feb 1, 2008)

neferhet said:


> The flyers! You should make a tutorial on how to make those things! Very good modeling stuff, man!


Glad you like them buddy. If I make more I'll try and do a proper one. Depends if I get cheap wings somewhere.

Thanks for looking.


----------



## general (Feb 1, 2008)

*Completed chosen!*

Finished off the chosen today. Red lightning are close combat weapons, blue are lightning claws. axes are magnetised to make packing easier. So here they are:

Champion:





The two with changeable special wepons:






Normal guys:











Group shot:



Also a spawn I've been working on (still needs finishing):




Some objective markers:









Next on the work bench are a load of thousand sons, currently being stripped.

Thanks for looking.


----------



## general (Feb 1, 2008)

*I'm back, again!*

Posted in error! Sorry!


----------



## general (Feb 1, 2008)

So I've had a few years away from the hobby. A combination of moving house, work issues and general busyness took away hobby tie.

I got back into the swing a few months back, and have been slowly chipping away at some stuff. Waiting on the new chaos codex then hopefully get some games in!

First up, khornate dark apostle. Based on the old chaplain model with a lot of green stuff parchment and some chaos bits. In the new rules, this guy is pretty awesome (from what I've read online), so should be good in games.

IMG_20171208_234042 by Kenneth Hunter, on Flickr

IMG_20171208_234111 by Kenneth Hunter, on Flickr

IMG_20171208_234052 by Kenneth Hunter, on Flickr

The sons were stripped and started. I was aiming for a similar look to Wraithlords awesome thousand sons, but with the new washes couldn't get the colour as drakenoff nightshade looked too grey. I've tried Vallejo blue wash, which was good but not quite right. Currently re-stripping the sons, and going to try Vallejo arctic blue (a dark metallic blue) as a base colour. I have however managed to get a load of cultists done. A mix of forge world stuff, random conversions, and normal cultists. Second hand stuff, but useful. Currently up to 48. May try to make 2 more from bits if I can.

IMG_20171221_004648 by Kenneth Hunter, on Flickr

IMG_20171221_004255 by Kenneth Hunter, on Flickr

IMG_20171221_004225 by Kenneth Hunter, on Flickr

IMG_20171221_004141 by Kenneth Hunter, on Flickr

IMG_20171221_004019 by Kenneth Hunter, on Flickr

IMG_20171221_003849 by Kenneth Hunter, on Flickr

IMG_20171221_003759 by Kenneth Hunter, on Flickr

IMG_20171221_003657 by Kenneth Hunter, on Flickr

IMG_20171221_003545 by Kenneth Hunter, on Flickr



Hoping to buy an airbrush at somepoint, which should make the basecoating easier and quicker so I can get the sons done. They are the old metal/plastic combination, so don't quite scale with the new ones. At some point they will be replaced with the newer ones and only used for apoc/big games, but not going to do that yet.

I've also got hold of 2 necrosphinx upper bodys (including arms), and a warsphinx neck and head. These will eventually be used to make 2 defilers and a forgefiend. Currently going to use the chaos codex normal marine stats, but will decide once I've got the codex. If anyone reading this knows the height of the new rubrics, could yet say. I want to make some terrain and need to know how high to make the floors in the building.n get the sons done. They are the old metal/plastic combination, so don't quite scale with the new ones. At some point they will be replaced with the newer ones and only used for apoc/big games, but not going to do that yet.


----------



## general (Feb 1, 2008)

So I finally brought out the airbrush today (a little present to myself at Christmas!). Using Vallego Air Arctic Blue. Nice paint, ideal for airbrushing (at least for a newbie like me!). The flow improver seems to work well, although I didn't try it without!

I've been aiming for steel blue like Wraithlords Tsons, but the new washes don't give the results, which is why I switched to VA. Came out very dark, looked almost black so have had a bit of a rethink. Tried a mix of Arctic Blue and Gunmetal, much more to my taste. This was done as a test piece using a brush. Some more VA paints coming to make up a bulk mix for airbrushing. Robe was rushed, so very messy. Needs lot more work for the real things. More proof of concept and colours. A lot more shading etc on the real models, but I think the colour combo works:

test piece by Kenneth Hunter, on Flickr

Unfortunately I got over excited and sprayed a basecoat of pure arctic blue on the helldrake, so am stripping it (again!).

Got to say the old hybrid metal/plastics, what a pain! All rebased, ready for spraying (with the new mix).

Vallego paints so far seem pretty good. Need to put stuff in the droppers to help mixing, as the 'rolling' method vallego suggest isn't great. Droppers are nice as well.

Any thoughts welcome (I know the paint on him needs thinning, he will be stripped a redone properly, this was just to test.). Currently not sure on basing. Want it to fit with my world eaters stuff (for apoc size games), but a bit more interesting. I like the idea of black shale or something, but not sure that would work with the cultists black boots. May to some trial bases on the test piece to come up with some ideas. Possibly Little bits of thin slices sprue, styrene (laid flat, overlapping), painted black with gloss varnish. Aiming for slightly otherworldly.


----------



## general (Feb 1, 2008)

So finally found some time to get on with some painting! The heldrake is done. Need to add the feet/claws, but this require remaking a claw in GS (lost the original when stripping). Wings and tail are magnetised to make transport easier.


IMG_20180915_214008 by Kenneth Hunter, on Flickr

IMG_20180915_213948 by Kenneth Hunter, on Flickr

IMG_20180922_214604 by Kenneth Hunter, on Flickr

IMG_20180922_214547 by Kenneth Hunter, on Flickr

Liking the vallego paints colour wise, and much cheaper than GW. Finding the bronze a little tricky to work with, but the tinny tin (i.e. brazen brass) and gold (shining gold) were pretty good. Prefering the GW washes, although was not happy with the drakenoff nightshade, too dark and blotchy. This did mean I had to do a lot more tidying up on the blue than I wanted, so not as smooth as I'd like (also first attempt at airbrushing for basecoat, so a little off)Will use agrax earthshade for recess on the rest I think. The GW purple worked wall also. Generally happy with this, would like the blue to be a little smoother, but multiple strips have left some residue on the model, which I think is causing some of the issues so needs must! Really pleased with the gold and the purple skin, best blending I've done (at least I think so!)

Spines broke off in storage/transport when moving house, but I have a plan for that. After all what's better than a giant robotic dragon? A giant robotic dragon with a frickin sorcerer on its back!


Hoping to get hold of a maulerfiend and exalted sorcerers next month.Deffilers to be scratchbuilt using old necrosphinx bits.


Rubrics are getting there, They are the old metal/plastic hybrids, with some converted havoks. Will be used as rubrics, with the missile launchers counting as soulreaper cannon for now. 

IMG_20180922_200209 by Kenneth Hunter, on Flickr


Hoping to get hold of a maulerfiend and exalted sorcerers next month.Defilers to be scratchbuilt using old necrosphinx bits. Kinda a animated statue/deamon engine look. Not sure what I want to do for tzangors. Not that I don't like the GW models, but want to do something different. Ideally along the magically animated statue vibe.


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

Painting/stripping/painting/stripping repeating.....story of my life


----------



## general (Feb 1, 2008)

Rubrics are done bar a few tweaks/tidying. Overall pretty happy. Blue could be smoother, but not helped by repeated stripping/repainting. Originally for use with the old CSM codex (tsons but use normal CSM stats). Next steps (after tiding etc) is getting a maulerfiend fully magnified.

IMG_20181014_122222 by Kenneth Hunter, on Flickr

IMG_20181014_122248 by Kenneth Hunter, on Flickr

IMG_20181014_122434 by Kenneth Hunter, on Flickr

IMG_20181014_122518 by Kenneth Hunter, on Flickr

IMG_20181014_122549 by Kenneth Hunter, on Flickr

IMG_20181014_122614 by Kenneth Hunter, on Flickr

IMG_20181014_122642 by Kenneth Hunter, on Flickr

IMG_20181014_122702 by Kenneth Hunter, on Flickr

Some have special weapons, so to make it easier to differentiate. Also the idea of rubrics slowly advancing firing, then at the hiss of a sorcerer they switch weapons, the 'shving' (yes made up word!) of metal coming out of scabbards seems cool to me.

IMG_20181014_130520 by Kenneth Hunter, on Flickr

IMG_20181014_130523 by Kenneth Hunter, on Flickr

The plan for bases is lava effect.

https://www.bing.com/images/search?...608003153669064986&selectedIndex=2&ajaxhist=0

Wish I'd decided this before sticking to bases, but ah well!


----------



## mrknify (May 15, 2014)

They are looking quite good, can't wait to see the bases.

Q: if you still run Heldrakes, how are they?

I am that which lurks.


----------



## general (Feb 1, 2008)

Thanks. Not sure yet, haven't had a chance to play many games recently. Time will tell!


----------



## mrknify (May 15, 2014)

I've got 2 I've had for a few years, eventually I'll build them.

I am that which lurks.


----------



## general (Feb 1, 2008)

*Potential base*

So having seen a few tutorials for crackle bases and lava, bought some black crackle paste and had a play. Decided to change from the lava. Aiming for a world lost in the warp, slowly being ripped apart. In my head they have found a lost eldar library, world lost in the warp and they have just been pillaging for knowledge. Couldn't get it to crackle to show the paint beneath so went with another approach.

IMG_20181028_160501 by Kenneth Hunter, on Flickr


IMG_20181028_160451 by Kenneth Hunter, on Flickr

Contrast seems to have washed out a bit, but hopefully it comes across ok. The model is the test piece I used, not the final ones. When I do the real ones will need to put spacers under their feet so they stand on the crackle, not sunk into the lava-esq bit. Black crust needs some drybrushing, and some more details to be added on the real things.

Larger models will have ruins, heads coming out of the floor/purple bits, etc.


----------



## general (Feb 1, 2008)

*Some (slow) progress*

Didn't realise how long since I'd done an update!

Finally found an approach that worked for the bases. Rebased all the marines and all 48 cultists. Ripped up cork, painted very dark grey (almost black). Pins on base to take model, crackle added and model stuck on whilst crackle still wet.

Also been working on some discs for Ahriman and an aspiring sorcerer.

Really pleased with how the flames came out, first time I've done them.

Ahrimans:

IMG_20190111_224017 by Kenneth Hunter, on Flickr


IMG_20190111_224052 by Kenneth Hunter, on Flickr

IMG_20190111_224017 by Kenneth Hunter, on Flickr

Aspiring sorcerers disc:

IMG_20190111_224200 by Kenneth Hunter, on Flickr

IMG_20190111_224148 by Kenneth Hunter, on Flickr

Need to tidy up the book, and the pics have show some touch ups needed on the bases. The pics were taken just after applying the crackle, so it needs to dry and do highlights and shading.

On the work bench is a fully magnetised helbrute and the sorcerers for the discs.

Also got a few more bezerkers and warp talons to finish off my world eaters stuff.


----------



## general (Feb 1, 2008)

Hello all,

I've got myself to a stage where things are finished! Settled on a final basing scheme and sealing.
Currently going with vallego varnish followed by matt spray. Gems and warp "ooze" then picke dout more in gloss.

Full pics to follow, but for now a taste!

Maulerfiend pics: (before glossing warp river on the base)

IMG-20190512-WA0001 by Kenneth Hunter, on Flickr

IMG-20190512-WA0004 by Kenneth Hunter, on Flickr

IMG-20190512-WA0006 by Kenneth Hunter, on Flickr

Heldrake base with gloss on the ooze.

IMG_20190513_182934 by Kenneth Hunter, on Flickr

Pics of the rest to follow. Also a tutorial on making your own foam trays and carry case to follow as well.

Till next time!


----------



## general (Feb 1, 2008)

Wow, not done an update for a while!

It always bugged me that thousand sons had no psychic dreadnoughts. Surely some of their sorceres who fell would have een intereed in dreadnought, and the rubric would not have affected them! However, the hellbrute rules/model are no ones I'm a massive fan of (although the fluff is very cool) Then whilst going through the codex and reading online, it seemed MVB are pretty good for thousand sons. So my solution came to me! These count as MVB, but in my mind are ancient sorcerers, who were interred before the rubric, and are now some of my thrall bands inner council.

Lead of the triad:
chief dreadknight1 by Kenneth Hunter, on Flickr

chief dreadknight by Kenneth Hunter, on Flickr

Others:
dreasknight2 by Kenneth Hunter, on Flickr


dreasknight3 by Kenneth Hunter, on Flickr

I have been really pleased with how these came out. Pics are not great, but that's because they were taken in rush on my phone. Also realised this was before finishing the bases and varnishing! You may notice the armour plates in the thigh of the "lead" are different to the other 2. This is because I lost one, so have had to replace it, and the replacements are not yet painted. When they are they will get put onto the other 2 models.

I've also finished 3 exalted sorcerers, heldrake, 25 rubrics (the old ones), and 50 cultists. Hopefully can get decent pictures when I next have them out! Next on the workbench painting wise are 10 scarab occult terminators. Build wise, I've got a lord of skulls for my world eaters, but the is probably going to be something I chip away at over a long time, as I've got a heavy duty conversion in mind.

The trim is all GS. Rivets were from zinge industries, dreadnought faceplate is based around a venerable dread with a lot of GS work. Axe is based on the nemesis force hammer, with the head carefully cur off and a plasticard blade. The force stave is styrene tube, wire, and some tomb kings bits, as are the 'wings' on the lead model.


----------

